# Bmw Motorrad Superbike Project Gathers Pace



## race6932 (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I think I have found love once again.............................................


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Interesting to me that BMW have taken a pretty conventional approach to the bike design in terms of Superbike racing. There really isnt any part of the setup that is particularly unique to BMW. This isnt my being critical or pessimistic just an observation.

As far as I am concerned the more brands involved in SBK the better. Especially BMW.
Iam just waiting on Aprilia to make their return.


----------

